# Site General > Site Info >  How do I reply to/send a Pinkie a PM?

## Ax01

i gotta PM from Pinkie forum member beast786 inquiring about Lied eyes. i tried to write back w/ my experience in owning and keeping one but the forum system wouldn't let me.   :Sad: 

is it b/c they are a Pinkie?





from the inquiry, i don't think it's a spammer. just a casual keeper/n00b.

----------


## tttaylorrr

i always kinda freak out when i see a Pinkie online  :Pink Elephant: 

why are they pink? and why can't i be pink, too??? hahah.

hope you get your answer!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019)

----------


## dr del

Yes, it is because they are currently banned for spamming the board.

Sometimes it is simply a spammer guessed their password and gained control of the account - in which case they need to contact the staff to help regain control.

Until this is done it is unlikely the messages would result in contact with anyone trustworthy or genuinely seeking advice.  :Sad: 


del

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> i always kinda freak out when i see a Pinkie online 
> 
> why are they pink? and why can't i be pink, too??? hahah.
> 
> hope you get your answer!


I've never heard of this or noticed any, I guess?  I'm glad you asked...

----------


## Ax01

> i always kinda freak out when i see a Pinkie online 
> 
> why are they pink? and why can't i be pink, too??? hahah.


i get more nervous when i see a Green or Red Lol.




> Yes, it is because they are currently banned for spamming the board.
> 
> *Sometimes it is simply a spammer guessed their password and gained control of the account* - in which case they need to contact the staff to help regain control.
> 
> Until this is done it is unlikely the messages would result in contact with anyone trustworthy or genuinely seeking advice. 
> 
> 
> del


wow!

could i post the message and my reply/answer here?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> why are they pink? and why can't i be pink, too??? hahah.


I can make that happen BUT I thought you enjoyed being here.  :Devilish:  :Devilish:

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019),dr del (01-09-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (01-10-2019),Timelugia (01-10-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

I am so confused now.

----------


## Ax01

> I am so confused now.


i have noticed that alot.




> why are they pink? and why can't i be pink, too??? hahah.





> I can make that happen BUT I thought you enjoyed being here.


can u make Mr Snake into Mr Pink?

 :Wink:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (01-09-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> i have noticed that alot.
> 
> 
> 
> can u make Mr Snake into Mr Pink?


Now, now, now. Let's simma down.


And it's not Mr., it's MR Snakes!

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I can make that happen BUT I thought you enjoyed being here.


hahaha i just want the color without the consequences.  :Razz:

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> hahaha i just want the color without the consequences.


This isn't Burger King, can't have it the way you want it

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> This isn't Burger King, can't have it the way you want it


IM SORRY I THOUGHT THIS WAS AMERICA

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019)

----------


## dr del

> IM SORRY I THOUGHT THIS WAS AMERICA


**looks around in confusion** Nah, I'm fairly sure this is Scotland.  :Razz: 

It's the dichotomy of the interwebz - your bum isn't in the same place as your words.  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-09-2019),Craiga 01453 (01-09-2019),_Dianne_ (01-09-2019),PitOnTheProwl (01-10-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> **looks around in confusion** Nah, I'm fairly sure this is Scotland.


Wait it's not France....now I am confused no wonder people around here think I speak funny   :Rolleyes2:

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-10-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

Wow, talk about  :Thread Hijacked:

----------


## Ax01

> Wow, talk about


that happens to like about half the threads. this is the jungle baby.

 :Welcome:

----------

Craiga 01453 (01-10-2019)

----------

